

Backbone.js by example - emwa
http://www.javageneration.com/?p=839

======
wmwong
I started looking at Backbone.js over the last few days.

I started with reading the documentation[1]. It is very well documented and
contains a wealth of information.

Then I took a look at the Todo example[2] referenced in the documentation. It
is also very well documented and puts together all the basics of the
documentation into one clean example.

At this point, I started branching out into other tutorials. Everything I read
basically reiterated the documentation and example above. This was good in
terms of drilling the ideas into my head more solidly, but I could have
stopped after the Todo example.

There was one notable tutorial though that was very different. Backbone
provides a framework, but does not specify a structured way to store or load
files. I believe this is on purpose. Backbone concentrates on the framework
and gets out of your way. This leaves some head scratching though. This
tutorial[3] combines Backbone.js with Require.js and provides an intriguing
solution.

[1] <http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/> [2]
<http://documentcloud.github.com/backbone/docs/todos.html> [3]
[http://backbonetutorials.com/organizing-backbone-using-
modul...](http://backbonetutorials.com/organizing-backbone-using-modules/)

------
famoreira
Interesting to see Backbone being used to model non-crud single page apps. I
had to build a SVG based editor before and looking at this example I can see
how using Backbone would have made my life easier.

------
bmelton
Thank you.

As a backend developer trying to embrace Backbone, I'm finding that there
isn't a wealth of consistently good material to learn from. One tutorial will
push everything to the view, and the next pushes everything to the router.

It's hard to determine exactly what the best practices are, and making up my
own mind isn't necessarily that informed, as I'm just learning the framework.

I'm hoping for more and more documentation to appear as there are things that
I simply can't figure out how to do and can't find a reference for anywhere.
Every resource helps.

~~~
fellars
Best resources I've found on backbone are articles from Derick Bailey at
LosTechies.com

<http://lostechies.com/derickbailey/>

~~~
wmwong
Unfortunately, this site has gone dark for the day due to the SOPA protest.
Will have to check this out once it comes back up.

------
dgudkov
Good example. I liked your way of binding model events to views - which is
usually not the most elegant part of Backbone. Thanks!

